# Chub to Stunning



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Read some great advice, here.

I want to create a wave of lustful stares as I walk down the street.

I want to build up some lean muscle and get healthy so I'm saying hello and help!

I'll go read that thread now that I've posted.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

fiona said:


> I want to create a wave of lustful stares as I walk down the street.


As a man, I want to thank you on your excellent choice of objectives. :shock:

Welcome aboard .


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site, i hope you find the information that your looking for.

Start a new thread in the beginners forum with your current stats, diet, training and we'll see what needs to be changed.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hi fiona

no use asking us were all ugly buggers!!!

we can help with training and nutrition advice too...

in return if anyone can explain to me what the hell is happeining in LOST itd make my life much happier!!

welcome to the site!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.

I'll get that thread up in the beginning section soon.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome



> I want to create a wave of lustful stares as I walk down the street.


Suggestion:

Walk down the street naked with a six pack of beer :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

hey there and welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Gonna take a lot of hard buddy and hours sweating in the gym.

You will get there in the end.

Your in the right place for starters


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not that I would suggest this for anything other than professional reasons but you should post a picture of yourself so we can see what bodytype you are.

The greater our knowledge of you and your body the better we can help you.

I personally coach about 10 girls who compete and they are all pretty different in stature and age goes from early 20's to mid 40's, and we have prettty good success too.

Have a look at our girls on www.extremenutrition.co.uk, and welcome to the sight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll find a tape measure and give you my measurements.

I have excess flab in the following areas that I want to lose:

at the sides of my chest at bra level

upper arms

tummy

upper thighs

My calves and forearms don't have that much jiggly flab on them.

I'd like to get on a diet I can live with and not have to change drastically once I hit the maintainence weight and physique I want.

I'd like to develop a training routine that I can continue the rest of my life.

I will post up my diet and routine shortly.

I've been extremely busy with work and personal matters.

I am still trying to sort out all the information I've been reading.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------

